# Some Spoons I Painted



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are some spoons I painted. Some the paint cracked when I put clear coat on. I didn't let paint cure over night......OOPS...LOL




​



Larry


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

some slick lookin spoons there. 

I also dig the huge high res pic!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I really like the ones on the far left! Heck I like them all! Nice Job!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

What kind of paint did you use?

Joel


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I also like those on the left. Nice work.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice spoons,

I killed some walleye on a color very similar to the ones on the left that i painted. I didn't do the jagged pattern you did justa few black dots


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are good looking spoons Larry.

Dallas


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

joel_fishes said:


> What kind of paint did you use?
> 
> Joel


I am using acrillic paints. Paasche and Createx brand Air brush paints.


Larry


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

some pic from sept /oct spoon painting project.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Good looking collection freyedknot, fish catchers for sure.

Dallas


----------

